# So many choices



## Rings Я Us (Jan 18, 2018)

I've seen a few, well more than a few people, using several types of salt.
I see people using  regular salt, kosher salt, pickling salt and sea salt for curing meat.
   I don't know if people use the same salt for wet and dry brines.
  I see people use granulated onion and garlic and some use powder form.
  Have to be careful with measuring those if you substitute one for the other..

  So question is :
Anyone have a favorite salt that they use in their (wet cure brine)?

How about the (dry cure brine)?

 Finally, I use kosher for all rubs before smoking.
  Anyone use something else?

I have regular sea salt like the small grain table salt. I hope going by weight ,that sea salt is fine to use in everything.


----------



## tropics (Jan 18, 2018)

I use Diamond Crystal Kosher salt for my sausages. Try staying with the same for any kind of curing. For seasoning meat I use sea salt most time as long as it is non iodized 
Richie


----------



## troutman (Jan 18, 2018)

Morton kosher. Nothing wrong with Diamond but it’s a very different salt with a different result.  As you mentioned, I try to stay with what is consistent and works for my taste.


----------



## lunchmeat (Jan 18, 2018)

I just will not use table salt. I am game to try any other kind. usually sea salt is the game plan for me.


----------



## lunchmeat (Jan 18, 2018)

https://www.drweil.com/diet-nutrition/cooking-cookware/why-buy-iodized-salt/ 

this just talks about the differences and table salt and  non iodized salt


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2018)

For a wet cure I use canning & pickling salt, because it dissolves easier.
For a dry cure & use Morton's Kosher salt.
I don't use salt in my rub, except on beef, then I use Kosher salt.
Al


----------

